# some videos to share with you folks



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

Always fantastic Frank! In the first video at about 10 seconds would that be considered like a 2 bar shadow BKK? It looks like it at least had the gene in there? Un-real white in the SSS too can't wait until I get back so I can set up another tank!


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

dwarf_puffer said:


> Always fantastic Frank! In the first video at about 10 seconds would that be considered like a 2 bar shadow BKK? It looks like it at least had the gene in there? Un-real white in the SSS too can't wait until I get back so I can set up another tank!


hey bud! wish you luck on your new ventures =) keep me updated with your trip would live to hear all about it! yes in 10 second mark its 2 bar. The SSS is in a new system I'm working on to produce PRL all white legs with a cull rate of over 90% for the next 2 years at least.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Another video of PRL red leg look at the opacity of the white and the thickness of the red


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

and another =)


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

and a video of the tank that will be 90% cull rate


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

add relaxing music LOL.


----------



## cadillac_jack (Jul 12, 2013)

when your culling these shrimp what are you doing with the culls. feeding them or giving them to people who dont care about the status of the shrimp or im just curious because i gotta say even the duds in a group like that have to be awesome. I mean I know nothing of shrimp or anything to do with that world but even the mutts of the litter have to look better than most I have seen in real life. next time you wanna cull 90% of those beauties ship em my way , 

they look awesome though so good work


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Great looking shrimp as always Frank! I can't wait till I have time to set up a shrimp tank again...! 90% cull rate is impressive.. Most businesses don't strive for breeding stock of absolute quality!


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

cadillac_jack said:


> when your culling these shrimp what are you doing with the culls. feeding them or giving them to people who dont care about the status of the shrimp or im just curious because i gotta say even the duds in a group like that have to be awesome. I mean I know nothing of shrimp or anything to do with that world but even the mutts of the litter have to look better than most I have seen in real life. next time you wanna cull 90% of those beauties ship em my way ,
> 
> they look awesome though so good work


i feed them to chinese vermillion gobies. I don't sell the cull even if offered doube price of normal crystals. Reason I don't sell PRL culls is people who do selective breeding know that they can take culls and cull themselves and get a high value. We want to reach utmost perfection before even offering to hobbyist. An SS quality (not grade) can fetch for 350 for a single shrimp. Insane but true =)


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

AWW said:


> Great looking shrimp as always Frank! I can't wait till I have time to set up a shrimp tank again...! 90% cull rate is impressive.. Most businesses don't strive for breeding stock of absolute quality!


Just depends on which line. Normal crystal non prl are bread and butter for our business. Have to keep the "hobby side" alive in this business =) This is what I take pride and joy in =)


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

AdobeOtoCat said:


> add relaxing music LOL.


was going to =) but time is an issue ^.^


----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

Just unreal Frank. Haven't even been able to find a petstore down here with a fish tank set up yet never mind a shrimp tank  So far so good though the room mate said he only lost one golden bee due to a "silly" mistake on a late night water change haha nothing major though so thats good. The first batch of RR are berried which is awesome and definitely look forward to seeing the newest set-up at your place when I get back. Plants are growing well too!


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

dwarf_puffer said:


> Just unreal Frank. Haven't even been able to find a petstore down here with a fish tank set up yet never mind a shrimp tank  So far so good though the room mate said he only lost one golden bee due to a "silly" mistake on a late night water change haha nothing major though so thats good. The first batch of RR are berried which is awesome and definitely look forward to seeing the newest set-up at your place when I get back. Plants are growing well too!


incredible! koodos to your room mate =) Let your room mate know that if he runs into trouble can contact me anytime! Can't wait to hear about your trip once you get back!


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

free hand no tripod video so bare with me


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Awesome vides frank. Keep them conning


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)




----------

